# Discoloured beak



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi,
We noticed something weird on our budgie's beak. It's discoloured as you can see. Any idea what it is?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I am unable to enlarge the thumbnails.
Please post full-sized pictures when asking for assistance. 

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! *


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

Sorry, I didn't see that the pictures are small. Here is a big size picture :

http://www.kepfeltoltes.eu/view.php?filename=799IMG_20180301_122043.jpg

Here is another one:

http://www.kepfeltoltes.eu/view.php?filename=582IMG_20180301_122537.jpg


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

That definitely doesn't look normal, and it doesn't look like it's just stained by food. If it were my bird, I would contact an avian vet.

Additionally I noticed your bird was perched on a wooden dowel. I suggest you replace these with some natural perches of varying widths to prevent pressure sores forming. Also it's great that you have a cuttle bone in there but the piece of yarn you have it tied with can be very dangerous if your bird were to ingest some of the fibres. I usually just wedge my cuttle bones between the bars of the cage and they stay secure there.

Have a read through this link. Hopefully some of the more experienced members can give some more insight about your birds beak.

Essentials to a Great Cage


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That discoloration is not normal, have you tried to wipe the beak to see if it is something that has stained it? Do the bars of the cage have any rust on them that may have stained the beak if the bird was rubbing against them? If the bars of the cage are rusty that is not healthy for the bird. It may also be bruised, has the bird had any night frights? How long has the discoloration been there?


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

No, it's not because of food. You can't remove it.. It is like a bruise or something, he had night fright weeks ago. Maybe it is related to it as you suggested. Otherwise he is fine and is lively like he always has been.

Thanks you for the advice iHeartPieds!

This has been going on for a month I think..


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

If the discoloration appeared shortly after the night fright than that may be the cause. Liver issues can also cause dark spots to appear on the beak and nails.


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

We don't know what time it happened. Hopefully nothing serious.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It would be best to have your budgie examined by an Avian Vet to determine if the beak is bruised or if there is a possible nutritional deficiency which needs to be addressed.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Hungaryjani (Dec 11, 2017)

It's getting better. The discoloration gets smaller and smaller


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Since the area is getting smaller then the beak was probably bruised.

Please be sure you are feeding your budgies a nutritious diet.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html
http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html*


----------

